# 91 3.0 Criterium SC 600



## ACT SC 600 (May 28, 2012)

Gday all..... just posting up some info of my current build on my Cannondale.
found this baby on Evilbay... finally got it home yesterday and I am now in the process of stripping the frame to get it ready for paint...
It looks like it has all the orig equipment (105 groupset) besides araya rims and Syntace bars. I will be painting it Ultimate Green (Ford RS colour) for the frame and Panther Black (Holden GM colour for the forks/head stem and crankset) Frame is size 60 and it was built in Feb 91.

























panther colour - it's more black when in the sunlight

























got some paint stripper to strip the frame tomorrow...then the green goes on








I broke one of the cable guides but my bike shop here has some guides that look very close to the orig

I'm chasing a sticker set for it 

hope you enjoy the build - don't worry I have the dropout in the garage

cheers Chris 

I will be painting the Frame UG tomorrow


----------



## ACT SC 600 (May 28, 2012)

busy weekend for the peppermint!!!
Basecoat








Pearl








Clear








Proud painter








first stage of assembly








I'm waiting for stickers/corktape/bars/brake levers to arrive from O/s....


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great ... 
.
Those early '90s cable guides are hard to find, say impossible. There are some stick on ones from Jagwire that seem to work.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Not bad man! Keep the progress pic's coming


----------



## ACT SC 600 (May 28, 2012)

Winters said:


> Looks great ...
> .
> Those early '90s cable guides are hard to find, say impossible. There are some stick on ones from Jagwire that seem to work.


thanks for the comments:thumbsup:
so I have found some NOS cable guides in Australia.... $30aud for a pack of three.. I quoted A113 as the part number
Lonsdale St Cyclery - Website
they are a Connondale agent in Canberra
hopefully today the postman will put a smile on my dial with some goodies.... 
added some pedals and dummy fitted an old seat, plus I set the limits on the front and rear derailleur


----------



## ACT SC 600 (May 28, 2012)

all done... (have updated since the pics to 9 sp Felt rims)
Enjoy


----------

